# Burning Crusade Launch



## Veriquitas (6. Mai 2021)

Burning Crusade launcht am 1.6.21 der Pre-patch wird am 18.5.21 aufgesetzt.









						Return to Outland on June 1 in Burning Crusade Classic - WoW
					

World of Warcraft®: Burning Crusade Classic™ will launch globally on June 1. Wherever you live and whatever path you choose to take, you can be part of one global adventure beyond the Dark Portal.



					worldofwarcraft.com


----------



## doedelmeister (7. Mai 2021)

Jo gestern gelesen. Werde mir das auch wieder gönnen, war damals meine beste WoW Zeit.  Aber vermute das kann man mit dem heutigen Wissen und meiner limitierten Freizeit nicht mehr reproduzieren. Hoffe trotzdem auf ne spassige Zeit.

Einzig nervige ist das die Prepatch-Phase nur 2 Wochen ist. Wollte ein Paladin Leveln, weiss net ob das in 2 Wochen nur mit ein paar Stunden die Woche hinhaut


----------



## NatokWa (7. Mai 2021)

Die sollen WotlK bringen ... DANN würde ich wieder spielen. DAS war die Krone der WoW-Zeit.


----------



## doedelmeister (7. Mai 2021)

Wobei in WOLK der Mist mit Dungeon Finder und dem Grinden von immer gleichen Dungeons angefangen hat. Bei Classic und BC waren Dungeons noch teils recht lange und man musste da als Team zusammenarbeiten.

Heute rennt man tausend mal die gleichen Instanzen in irgendwelchen verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Bleibt aber trotzdem der gleiche Content und fühlt sich imo einfach nur nach sinnloser Arbeit an.


----------



## NatokWa (7. Mai 2021)

So unterschiedlich sind eben die Ansichten, für MICH war der Dungeonfinder endlich die Möglichkeit auch mal vernünftig in Ini's gehen zu können OHNE dieses stundenlange "Recruiting" in der Stadt wo nur nach Nase und Itemlevel gewählt wurde .....
Als Hobbyspieler mit ner eigenen KLEINEN Gilde war das endlich der Befreiungsschlag der die Ausrüstungsschlacht weit erträglicher machte. Das und das ebenfalls bessere Fraktionssystem welches in BC nur eher schlecht als Recht umgesetzt ist. Tundramamut des Reisenden FTW !

Natürlich können Hardcore'ler mit großen Gilden die zu festen Zeiten Raiden gehen über die Probleme der "kleinen" die auch gerne als Dauernoobs oder gleich als Nervensägen tituliert wurden/werden nur lachen .....Nicht jeder will ständig Raiden, vor allem wenn einem die Ausrüstung der Raids nix bedeutet da man auch so schon alles was man schaffen will erreichen kann.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. Mai 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> wo nur nach Nase und Itemlevel gewählt wurde



Itemlevel etc. wurde erst mit Wotlk richtig populär unter den Leuten gerade unter den Leuten die keine Spielverständnis haben und alles an Zahlen fest mache. Wotlk war der Anfang vom Ende...


----------



## fipS09 (7. Mai 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Itemlevel etc. wurde erst mit Wotlk richtig populär unter den Leuten gerade unter den Leuten die keine Spielverständnis haben und alles an Zahlen fest mache. Wotlk war der Anfang vom Ende...



Gearcheck Dala Brunnen


----------



## NatokWa (7. Mai 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Itemlevel etc. wurde erst mit Wotlk richtig populär unter den Leuten gerade unter den Leuten die keine Spielverständnis haben und alles an Zahlen fest mache. Wotlk war der Anfang vom Ende...


Stimme ich mehr oder minder zu, das schöne an WotlK war nämisch das der Scheiß eben nicht mehr für NORMALE Ini's gegolten hat dang Dungeonfinder sondern nur noch für die Raid's. 
Da diese mir und meiner Gruppe am Arsch vorbei gingen war WotlK die beste Erweiterung ever, danach ging alles langsam den Bach runter.
Raid Suchtis haben das ganze natürlich anders gesehen wie man auch hier wieder sieht.


----------

